# Suggestions VIK/Skervesen/Blackwater



## rifftrauma (Jul 27, 2012)

Gents,

I've already got 2 builds in the works, a new Mayones 6 and a Daemoness 7 (and a BRJ which I don't actually count ). I'm torn between the above 3 brands and I'm interested in getting an 8 to round out my collection. From what I can tell the cost for the above three would be about the same, maybe a little more for the VIK. Any suggestions/comments/recommendations or horror stories about any of the companies? Anyone own guitars from 2 or more that could make a recommendation? I emailed Aaron at Blackwater and Maciek at Skervesen and they got back to me within hours, which after the BRJ situation felt amazing. I'm also taking into account shipping cost (CONUS) and build time.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 27, 2012)

The vik will def cost more than the others. All 3 companies are relatively new I believe, I think its a safe bet that nobody owns 2 of the brands you mentioned. What are you looking for in an 8?


----------



## Valennic (Jul 27, 2012)

The Vik will easily be DOUBLE the price of the other two. In fact it'll be more than the other two combined unless you go balls to the wall on the specs for the cheaper ones. Skeversen and Blackwater are VERY young companies, but they appear to be extremely talented. Vik has a VERY solid reputation for putting out FANTASTIC instruments, but they carry a hefty pricetag to go along with it. He also has a 2 year waiting list or so from what I understand 

If you're trying to keep it under 3.5k, and within a short span of time, I'd say go for Skervesen or Blackwater. If you don't mind the wait, then go Vik!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 27, 2012)

I would go Vik because the other two have not really put much product out. There's a reason you never see a Vik on the classifieds here by the way


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would go Vik because the other two have not really put much product out. There's a reason you never see a Vik on the classifieds here by the way



They have no resale value?

IMO, Vik is the only one with a solid reputation. Unless you want to test the water with the other two.


----------



## devolutionary (Jul 27, 2012)

One older and more expensive, two new and cheaper. As above, pick your flavour. If it then comes down to Skev v. BWGC, that'll be a little easier. Vik's are damn tasty though...


----------



## matisq (Jul 31, 2012)

As far as I know Skervesen are great guitars. One of the fellows from Skervesen worked at Mayones for many years and his knowledge and passion are really great. I'd say go for Skervesen and get great unique guitar created just for you!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> They have no resale value?
> 
> IMO, Vik is the only one with a solid reputation. Unless you want to test the water with the other two.



I think you were kidding but just in case..

No, people like them so much they never put them up for sale.


----------



## Brill (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/198498-skervesen-guitars.html
I personally am not good with customs... I'm to poor to get more than the one I am ordering... I do Likve Skervesen guitars however, they look really good


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 31, 2012)

*mod edit: and don't promote yourself outside of the dealers section*


----------



## linguos (Jul 31, 2012)

This is amazing as I'm currently torn between Black Water, Skervesen and the hopes I have for XEN when the prototypes appear. This is a tough one. I've never played Mayones but I'm in the school of thought that the apparent, aesthetic quality is directly proportional to the care of the entire instrument and thus it's playability and sound. And boy can I see Mayones radiating from Skerversen. My only fears are shipping and custom fees.

Black Water is so far proving incredibly friendly, helpful and flexible. Shipping included in the already competitive price too. Only this requires more hope than the other two.

Vik is obviously the creme de la creme, but in all seriousness, fuck two years' wait. That sort of wait is best left after you already have another custom. And from what I've seen so far, both Black Water and Skervesen have insanely fast turnaround times.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think ViK is the best choice with a turnaround time in mind, considering the fact that you've probably been waiting on that BRJ for a while. I think both Skerveson and Blackwater make really nice instruments, judging from what they've posted. If you take your location in to mind, Blackwater will probably end up being a little cheaper in shipping and you won't have to deal with custom fees etc., but I don't think you can go wrong with either to be honest. 

That said, I do think ViK is a cut above most luthiers, period. If you can warrant the expense and waiting time I do think he would be well worth it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha reading this thread makes me so glad I ordered right beforw Vik got super popular


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2012)

vik has one hell of a wait list right now


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 31, 2012)

A quick jump here makes me wonder how many of the people who emphatically advise brand X or Y even saw one in the flesh, let alone play it... 

For example, why is Vik la crème de la crème? Other than the obviously sumptuous looks, what prompts a person to say this with such certainty? 

I don't mean this as a bash to Vik (quite the contrary - the FF7 I played was a great guitar), but truth is that I can't help thinking that people will directly translate Nolly's absolutely stellar production skills, to name but one prominent Vik user, directly into the instrument. All of a sudden, Nolly's obvious skills in terms of playing, dialing a killer tone, and producing the track,phase out - they have now been magically incorporated into the guitar and are the representation of how it sounds like.

In my personal experience in a side by side comparison with the B7, for my personal taste, MY B7 won over THAT specific Vik. What does this mean? Fuck all, that's what, as it's a two instrument sample, thus a 50 / 50 chance for either to impress me - maybe Vik, at some point, will hand me a guitar more in line with what identifies me as a player (and he is VERY analytic in that aspect, which is very worthy of merit) and that particular example strikes me as a better allrounder than the B7. That wouldn't shock me one bit.

I can't comment in regards to Blackwater, but as far as two very experienced, notably capable, reputable and detail obsessed luthiers as Jarek and Vik are, there's a lot of grey to consider in what is often presented as very black and white. Ultimately, if my experience and their consistent reputation is anything to go by, you'll get a fab instrument no matter who you choose to go with.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred is poo poo head


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 31, 2012)

Meanies, both of you.


----------



## Rook (Jul 31, 2012)

8 string Vik Duality is gunna be over $5k easily. EASILY.


It'd also be the one I went for


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Meanies, both of you.


 
I couldnt help it, thats what totally popped into my head when he said it


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> 8 string Vik Duality is gunna be over $5k easily. EASILY.
> 
> 
> It'd also be the one I went for


 

i dont know if his pricing increased but based of my price, i have to say this is on the VERY high end of a vik


----------



## Winspear (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> A quick jump here makes me wonder how many of the people who emphatically advise brand X or Y even saw one in the flesh, let alone play it...
> 
> For example, why is Vik la crème de la crème? Other than the obviously sumptuous looks, what prompts a person to say this with such certainty?
> 
> ...



You have a brilliant point  I personally feel comfortable suggesting Vik because I know there will be _zero_ issues and communication is top notch and reliable. Something I have heard contested at least once in regards to any other builder I know of.



Fun111 said:


> 8 string Vik Duality is gunna be over $5k easily. EASILY.



Nope


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 31, 2012)

Evidently - Vik is very concerned about communication, as are Jarek and Maciek at Skervesen, and that is a VERY welcome thing to have, as it shows that the company cares about getting things right.

What I speak of primarily refers to identification with the luthiers approach from a tone / feel perspective, which is necessarily something one only knows after proper contact with an example of a company's work.  I'd never praise Vik or Skervesen or any company for that matter without playing the axes, and that was the exact reason Jaden got my favour - blind endorsements are a no-no for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I lovvve the communication with Vik. You can just hit him up on FB and talk to him if you're worried about something. Like one time I was making a payment on my guitar and I told my banker to wire $10,000 instead of $1,000, needless to say I shit my pants when I realized what I did.

I managed to get a hold of vik super fast, like within 1 hour or so and we got it sorted out  If that had been just about every other luthier you would probably have been waiting a week or so for a reply


----------



## linguos (Jul 31, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> A quick jump here makes me wonder how many of the people who emphatically advise brand X or Y even saw one in the flesh, let alone play it...
> 
> For example, why is Vik la crème de la crème? Other than the obviously sumptuous looks, what prompts a person to say this with such certainty?
> 
> ...



I'm a real sucker for aesthetics, and to me, a Vik is a cut above all the rest I've ever seen. It's not Nolly, screw that bandwagon, this is just blind faith on my part dude. The craftsmanship is obviously impeccable, the best of woods quite obviously, actually after seeing a Vik's wood choices alone most other luthiers disappoint me. Then we're just left with pickups and hardware. Even if that BM played better, oh well, Vik was only outdone by the apparent Stradivarius of ERG's. To me this is like a Stradivarius and Del Gesu sort of debate. _As Fred pointed out I've never played either_, but sometimes things are just so salient you know?

I think it's easier for Fred to say these things because all the best guitars just keep hopping right into his lap, whereas for me, I'm in a tiny town in the middle of nowhere. Maybe a PRS or something comparable is the best I can play unless I take a leap of faith and order a custom.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 31, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> 8 string Vik Duality is gunna be over $5k easily. EASILY.
> 
> 
> It'd also be the one I went for


not really, sorry


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 31, 2012)

linguos said:


> I'm a real sucker for aesthetics, and to me, a Vik is a cut above all the rest I've ever seen. It's not Nolly, screw that bandwagon, this is just blind faith on my part dude. The craftsmanship is obviously impeccable, the best of woods quite obviously, actually after seeing a Vik's wood choices alone most other luthiers disappoint me. Then we're just left with pickups and hardware. Even if that BM played better, oh well, Vik was only outdone by the apparent Stradivarius of ERG's. To me this is like a Stradivarius and Del Gesu sort of debate. _As Fred pointed out I've never played either_, but sometimes things are just so salient you know?
> 
> I think it's easier for Fred to say these things because all the best guitars just keep hopping right into his lap, whereas for me, I'm in a tiny town in the middle of nowhere. Maybe a PRS or something comparable is the best I can play unless I take a leap of faith and order a custom.



I don't deny the aesthetics play a crucial role in things. It's pretty obvious that if Jaden Rose had only pink and yellow reverse V axes with curly headstocks I'd never have owned one, let alone 13! Haha! Also, do bare in mind that I do corroborate that it's not just an appearance thing, i.e. there is tonal substance to the man's work.

I used the example of Vik since he, a bit like Doug Campbell, has created a certain mystique that derives from both the looks and the profile of the players swearing by his guitars. Honestly, that happens regarding pretty much most brands out there, and it's normal for people to use players they respect as reference, as long as they don't rule out the personal preference factor and keep things reasonable. I can honestly tell you I was never graced by heavenly choirs and divine visions by picking up a guitar. 

Also, just for clarification, guitars of this caliber don't just fall on my lap. Many of them are the product of the hard work of luthiers who can't afford to give guitars away as a means of promotion. The Vik, for example, belongs to a friend of mine, and I bought most of my guitars. I wish this was an ideal world in which a luthier's appreciation for one's work would be enough for him to send him free guitars while making billions and everyone being happy. Truth is that, for many reputed builders, a guitar equals that month's food on the plate.


----------



## Rook (Jul 31, 2012)

In my last email correspondence with Vik, he told me a modest spec Duality (standard scale 7) was gunna ballpark $4.5k, one can only assume the upcharges for an extended scale and 8 will only push that beyond $5k. Bare in mind I've only been on the list since March, so you guys who are coming up to their builds may be on an older pricing scheme, or maybe that was a typo who knows.

I didn't pull that number out of thin air though 

Add to that, I don't know what import duty's like in the USA, or shipping from Belarus for that matter, but the VAT and duty here will add 25% to my quote and shipping another $120 I'd imagine. Even if the quote did only come to $4000, I'm looking at a total of about $5100.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok Fun - prices appear to have gone up significantly.


----------



## linguos (Aug 1, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> I don't deny the aesthetics play a crucial role in things. It's pretty obvious that if Jaden Rose had only pink and yellow reverse V axes with curly headstocks I'd never have owned one, let alone 13! Haha! Also, do bare in mind that I do corroborate that it's not just an appearance thing, i.e. there is tonal substance to the man's work.
> 
> I used the example of Vik since he, a bit like Doug Campbell, has created a certain mystique that derives from both the looks and the profile of the players swearing by his guitars. Honestly, that happens regarding pretty much most brands out there, and it's normal for people to use players they respect as reference, as long as they don't rule out the personal preference factor and keep things reasonable. I can honestly tell you I was never graced by heavenly choirs and divine visions by picking up a guitar.
> 
> Also, just for clarification, guitars of this caliber don't just fall on my lap. Many of them are the product of the hard work of luthiers who can't afford to give guitars away as a means of promotion. The Vik, for example, belongs to a friend of mine, and I bought most of my guitars. I wish this was an ideal world in which a luthier's appreciation for one's work would be enough for him to send him free guitars while making billions and everyone being happy. Truth is that, for many reputed builders, a guitar equals that month's food on the plate.



I know they don't fall into your lap, haha! I made sure I looked into YouTube comments before, I was pretty bewildered by it at first. But you have some friends with badass guitars is more accurate, and I don't.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

Only one guitar in my videos isn't mine, though...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah fred is mega gear whore. He uses an outhouse now because he needed the bathroom space to store guitars


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a lie. I use the bathroom to mic up acoustic guitars. Also, why use an outhouse when I can tan my buttocks and take a dump all at once - it's always best not to waste opportunities, I say!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 1, 2012)

I come pretanned


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

Man up and show that ass some wild, fresh air. Sure, I live in the center of the country's capital, but if you close your eyes and imagine real hard you won't even notice the cops beating whatever crap is still in you out! A toilet takes the space of a couple flightcases, after all!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

Man learns whole life - tips noted carefully!


----------

